# M. balfouri bite report???



## Biollantefan54 (Dec 10, 2013)

I am getting a L. parahybana and a M. balfouri for Christmas, I cannot wait! :biggrin: I know that the balfouri is OW, it will be my first OW also. I have read (Extensively lol) that balfouri's are one of the best OW T's you can start out with because they aren't as defensive, is this true? I am wondering about the venom of it mainly. I cant find a single bite report though, which is good I guess :laugh: but is it the same as other baboons? I cannot wait to get these T's!


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Dec 10, 2013)

I can't find one either. Perhaps it's just because less people own an M. balfouri than, say, a P. murinus, so the average number of bites is less. Rest assured, they can still bite you, and yes, the venom is most likely potent, just like the other baboons. I don't know exactly how potent; I haven't been bitten and I've never read a bite report, but in this case, I think it's best to give the benefit of the doubt, and assume that they are highly venomous. Don't let that impression of M. balfouri being "one of the best OW T's you can start out with" give you a false sense of security when dealing with them, because I know from experience that they're quite swift and temperamental.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LordWaffle (Dec 10, 2013)

You can likely count on localized cramps, sweats, and shooting pain at a minimum. Good luck with your new Ts! I love my LP to death, I envy you getting a new one.

---------- Post added 12-10-2013 at 08:59 PM ----------

Also, where did you find M balfouris? I rarely see them for sale anywhere.


----------



## akarikuragi (Dec 10, 2013)

I see them all over the place, just check the classifieds.


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Dec 10, 2013)

LordWaffle said:


> You can likely count on localized cramps, sweats, and shooting pain at a minimum. Good luck with your new Ts! I love my LP to death, I envy you getting a new one.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-10-2013 at 08:59 PM ----------
> 
> Also, where did you find M balfouris? I rarely see them for sale anywhere.


I bought it off of somebody who was liquidating part of their collection.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 10, 2013)

M. balfouri are a little more defensive than what you think. My female runs all over the place, very fast, hissing and slapping everything.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beary Strange (Dec 10, 2013)

I only recently received 3 slings and am glad to say no bites to report; I can share a bit about them though. So far these guys are very fast, very jumpy and one was kind enough to show me my first OW prolonged threat display...for feeding it, and this is only a 1.5" sling. I'm playing it safe and treating it with the same caution as an OBT, because I'm guessing the venom is rather similar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 10, 2013)

azphyxiate said:


> I only recently received 3 slings and am glad to say no bites to report; I can share a bit about them though. So far these guys are very fast, very jumpy and one was kind enough to show me my first OW prolonged threat display...for feeding it, and this is only a 1.5" sling. I'm playing it safe and treating it with the same caution as an OBT, because I'm guessing the venom is rather similar.


Fast like a P. irminia? Or a Poki?  Just trying to give myself a reference on species I own. Oh nice a threat display for feeding, miserable little ingrate! hahah Just like my OBT.


----------



## Beary Strange (Dec 11, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Fast like a P. irminia? Or a Poki?  Just trying to give myself a reference on species I own. Oh nice a threat display for feeding, miserable little ingrate! hahah Just like my OBT.


I know right? How dare I have the audacity to feed them. XD
Slightly slower than a pokie I guess. But that's relative. I have 2 poecs currently-one is a speed demon that once panicked and whipped around it's enclosure 3-4 times in the blink of an eye because we opened her container a little too brusquely-literally my boyfriend and I just stood there agape for a second it was so stunningly fast (for comparison's sake, my balfouris haven't been quite this fast yet, but close); the other we had to rehouse a couple times when we first got her (Goldilocks syndrome) and getting her to move was like trying to move a stubborn Brachy each time-but I also understand that is far from normal. In any case, both of the larger m.balfouri slings have whipped around their containers and jumped with speeds I would expect from a 2-3" OBT. And they seem very prone to panicking at just about anything-like opening them.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 11, 2013)

azphyxiate said:


> I know right? How dare I have the audacity to feed them. XD
> Slightly slower than a pokie I guess. But that's relative. I have 2 poecs currently-one is a speed demon that once panicked and whipped around it's enclosure 3-4 times in the blink of an eye because we opened her container a little too brusquely-literally my boyfriend and I just stood there agape for a second it was so stunningly fast (for comparison's sake, my balfouris haven't been quite this fast yet, but close); the other we had to rehouse a couple times when we first got her (Goldilocks syndrome) and getting her to move was like trying to move a stubborn Brachy each time-but I also understand that is far from normal. In any case, both of the larger m.balfouri slings have whipped around their containers and jumped with speeds I would expect from a 2-3" OBT. And they seem very prone to panicking at just about anything-like opening them.


My Poki did the round n round too, not anymore though. Either it's more comfortable in home and also it's 2x as large and/or I'm better at not disturbing it. Either way I always feel like Im handling nitorglycerine. I'm not scared, just ultra careful and respectful.

It sure makes most of my NW species seem comatose. 

Oh and I chant "Today's Not The Day I will be Bitten" about 25 times before opening the lid....J/K hahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks guys, I will defiantly be careful with it lol. It isn't as defensive as the Obt right though? I didn't know they hiss lol, that is pretty cool, I absolutely love this species . I am so excited lol.


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 11, 2013)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I didn't know they hiss lol, that is pretty cool


It's stridulation, and many species are capable of it, although you won't hear it very often.  At least you shouldn't hear it very often, as it's usually only when they're really annoyed.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Dec 11, 2013)

I knew it was called stridulation lol  I hope I dont here it often though ahaha


----------



## Keith B (Dec 11, 2013)

They seem to be little bullets when they want to be.  I only have a sling so far but it teleports underground when I so much as breath near it's enclosure.  I looked for bite reports a while ago, finding none.  My assumption is that's because they are relatively pricey and less commonly kept, and also because they tend to be a "down the road" T, and keepers tend to be a little more experienced when they initially buy them.  I already knew not to underestimate baboons when I got mine.  I also read that they're a little less apt to get aggressive than other baboons, preferring flight, and tend to be less prone to 'eff you up' once they know you're not prey.  How true that is, and whether or not it reflects in the bite reports I can't say, but I still wouldn't chance it.  All it takes is catching one on a bad day, getting one like catfish has, or simply being mistaken for food, cause they are quite fast.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 11, 2013)

Keith B said:


> They seem to be little bullets when they want to be......  I already knew not to underestimate baboons when I got mine.



That's my C. marshalli spiderling to a T hahaha literally and figuratively. Ever since it molted a week or so, it's ate a bit, it's hungry no doubt. It hangs completely out of it's burrow at night now! It's great to watch, but the moment I lift the lid or move his entire home SLIGHTLY (not all the time time), like greased lightning that little guy is moving body lengths before I blink. S/he just made a new tunnel of his main central turret, sort of trap door like I. mira. The only reason I could tell were its front legs were sticking out quite a bit. SNEAKY little guy. Now it has 2 places to pop out, oh boy!


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 11, 2013)

I know someone who was bitten by a balfouri.

The spider in question was still a juvenile, less than 2" long.

The bite was painful, but the end result was actually a restoration of feeling lost in her finger from a past injury.


----------



## LordWaffle (Dec 11, 2013)

xhexdx said:


> I know someone who was bitten by a balfouri.
> 
> The spider in question was still a juvenile, less than 2" long.
> 
> The bite was painful, but the end result was actually a restoration of feeling lost in her finger from a past injury.


So what you're saying is... 

Time to start setting balfouris loose on spinal injuries?  And hell, why not, cancer too.  I agree.  Let's do it!  Forrest Gump had magic shoes, we can have magic venom.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 11, 2013)

xhexdx said:


> I know someone who was bitten by a balfouri.
> 
> The spider in question was still a juvenile, less than 2" long.
> 
> The bite was painful, but the end result was actually a restoration of feeling lost in her finger from a past injury.



Hmm...the finger she was bitten in was the one that lost feeling? Are you aware if said person was already in the process of regaining feeling? That's odd. I'm skeptical of a cause/effect there. A T that produces neurotrophic peptides/proteins definitely not.


----------



## Hellion299 (Dec 11, 2013)

My balfouri is lazy.


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 11, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Hmm...the finger she was bitten in was the one that lost feeling? Are you aware if said person was already in the process of regaining feeling? That's odd. I'm skeptical of a cause/effect there. A T that produces neurotrophic peptides/proteins definitely not.


Yes, the same finger.

No, it was not in the process of regaining feeling.  It had been gone for years.


----------



## Beary Strange (Dec 12, 2013)

That's actually really fascinating about regaining feeling after being bitten. Not about to let my numb finger near my balfouris (also just how common is it to have unfeeling injured fingers o.o), but still. Sounds like it would be an interesting study.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 12, 2013)

azphyxiate said:


> That's actually really fascinating about regaining feeling after being bitten. Not about to let my numb finger near my balfouris (also just how common is it to have unfeeling injured fingers o.o), but still. Sounds like it would be an interesting study.


Actually, numbness is often due to loss of function of either pair of digital nerves or branches of them in the finger is more common than you may think and happens in strange ways at times. I met a person who had loss of sensation in a digit due to mountain climbing. I think the medical Dr. told him to soak his finger in a Balfouri Bath and call him in the morning!  That's a really odd story. I wish all the peptides and proteins produced by all the Ts and other venomous and poisonous animals was screened more often than it is. There is a PLETHORA of medical treatments waiting to be discovered and realized from those molecules.


----------



## Keith B (Dec 12, 2013)

While I wouldn't go the "direct injection" route lol, there are some researchers looking into tarantula venom to treat illnesses.  I read an article a WHILE back where they spoke of it.. It's been a while since I read it so I'm pretty vague on it now, but I believe it was Psalmopoeus venom they were looking into.. I could be mistaken, but venom freak curing an old injury isn't too far fetched to me.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 12, 2013)

Keith B said:


> While I wouldn't go the "direct injection" route lol, there are some researchers looking into tarantula venom to treat illnesses.  I read an article a WHILE back where they spoke of it.. It's been a while since I read it so I'm pretty vague on it now, but I believe it was Psalmopoeus venom they were looking into.. I could be mistaken, but venom freak curing an old injury isn't too far fetched to me.


I know that research QUITE well actually. You are correct it's Psalmo. cambridgei, initially started with the identification of Psamlotoxin I maybe around 1998-99 via some screening research in France by Lazdunski. It was found to reversibly bind to an ASIC ion channel subtype found in the central nervous system involved in nociception. It was initially identified not as therapeutic but as a molecule to probe the structure/function of an ASIC ion channel. Since then, ASIC has been a target of many pharmas for the treatment of pain, it's been a LONG slow process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JZC (Dec 12, 2013)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Thanks guys, I will defiantly be careful with it lol. It isn't as defensive as the Obt right though? I didn't know they hiss lol, that is pretty cool, I absolutely love this species . I am so excited lol.


If you like hissing, get a T. stirmi. My female hisses if you get a slight droplet of mist on her, even if your trying your best not to. One time I dropped something nearby her tank, so she came came running to the front hisssing. "What is this! Who dares distrub me". She even stridulates when she eats! Enjoy your balfouri, btw:worship:

---------- Post added 12-12-2013 at 02:13 PM ----------

Cambridgei venom I believe is potential medecine for erectile dysfunction. Hyrestocrates gigas venom is theorized to potentially have use for some heart issues.


----------



## McGuiverstein (Dec 12, 2013)

JZC said:


> Cambridgei venom I believe is potential medecine for erectile dysfunction.


Haven't personally seen the literature you're referring to, but from what I've read, Phoneutria nigriventer sounds like an ideal candidate for that . Works so well that things break (not literally of course) haha.

More on topic, I always found it interesting that vanillotoxin affected the same receptors as capsaicin. I agree with the others who would like to see more research done. With how complex the venom cocktails are in these animals, there have to be some things in there we can isolate and use.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 12, 2013)

JZC said:


> Cambridgei venom I believe is potential medecine for erectile dysfunction. Hyrestocrates gigas venom is theorized to potentially have use for some heart issues.


I could be wrong, but perhaps you meant this spider? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...der-cure-erectile-dysfunction-20-minutes.html


Also, here's a PDF on arachnid venoms w/potential clinical apps, thought you guys would like  http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S1678-91992010000100004


----------



## McGuiverstein (Dec 12, 2013)

viper69 said:


> I could be wrong, but perhaps you meant this spider? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...der-cure-erectile-dysfunction-20-minutes.html


Haha that's the one I meant at least. Funny how powerful some molecules are on our physiology, because in the face of imminent demise, getting a boner would be the last thing I'd be thinking about X).

Interesting articles. Don't have time to read the second one completely at the moment, but I will this evening.


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 12, 2013)

Like when I open the enclosure of my male C. fimbriatus...in 80% of all cases he shoots out of his burrow being totally cranky and stridulating even without coming to show off  My female is far more likely to cooperate with maintenance, lol.

Either way, so far, I've seen M. balfouri being mostly extremely skittish, not having seen any threats so far from people I know keeping them. As with any T, temperaments can vary, but how likely are these to go into threat / bite mode really then?


----------



## viper69 (Dec 13, 2013)

McGuiverstein said:


> Haha that's the one I meant at least. Funny how powerful some molecules are on our physiology, because in the face of imminent demise, getting a boner would be the last thing I'd be thinking about X).
> 
> Interesting articles. Don't have time to read the second one completely at the moment, but I will this evening.



Well it's not about erectile disfunction hah. It's a molecule that is in the world of vasoconstriction/vasodilitation, like Viagra. Viagra wasn't invented for what it's used for. The original research was unrelated to ED.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 13, 2013)

McGuiverstein said:


> Haha that's the one I meant at least. Funny how powerful some molecules are on our physiology, because in the face of imminent demise, getting a boner would be the last thing I'd be thinking about X).
> 
> Interesting articles. Don't have time to read the second one completely at the moment, but I will this evening.



Well it's not about erectile disfunction hah. It's a molecule that is in the world of vasoconstriction/vasodilitation, like Viagra. Viagra wasn't invented for what it's used for. The original research was unrelated to ED.


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 13, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Well it's not about erectile disfunction hah. It's a molecule that is in the world of vasoconstriction/vasodilitation, like Viagra. Viagra wasn't invented for what it's used for. The original research was unrelated to ED.


Right, it was an unexpected, and rather embarassing side effect.


----------



## McGuiverstein (Dec 13, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Well it's not about erectile disfunction hah. It's a molecule that is in the world of vasoconstriction/vasodilitation, like Viagra. Viagra wasn't invented for what it's used for. The original research was unrelated to ED.


This is true, but I'm sure with the revenue they're seeing from it they're not complaining. Humans are good at making discoveries by mistake.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 13, 2013)

McGuiverstein said:


> This is true, but I'm sure with the revenue they're seeing from it they're not complaining. Humans are good at making discoveries by mistake.


I should have been more clear. Some of the seminal research was conducted in 1977 through the mid 80s by academia NOT industry. In '98, 3 men were awarded the Nobel Prize in Physiology/Medicine for their discoveries. Industry wasn't in the picture yet, and they rarely are. 90% if not more of the drugs developed come from basic scientific research in academia. That's where all the hard work is done, all the initial dead ends. Industry develops very little therapies entirely on their own, they rely on the U.S. gov't's tax payer funded scientists at universities to do all the leg work. Industry, in the big picture, is the refining "step".


----------



## McGuiverstein (Dec 13, 2013)

viper69 said:


> I should have been more clear. Some of the seminal research was conducted in 1977 through the mid 80s by academia NOT industry. In '98, 3 men were awarded the Nobel Prize in Physiology/Medicine for their discoveries. Industry wasn't in the picture yet, and they rarely are. 90% if not more of the drugs developed come from basic scientific research in academia. That's where all the hard work is done, all the initial dead ends. Industry develops very little therapies entirely on their own, they rely on the U.S. gov't's tax payer funded scientists at universities to do all the leg work. Industry, in the big picture, is the refining "step".


You didn't need to be more clear. I work in a lab, and my personal experiences have taught me how these things work. While I don't have the intimate knowledge of the history of ED meds it appears you do (although I was aware ED treatment was not the goal of the initial research that lead to Viagra), I understand the basic premises of pharmacology .


----------



## viper69 (Dec 15, 2013)

I was just trying to be helpful  Actually I don't anything about ED or the pharmacology of that area except what I wrote.

The only 2 reasons I knew that specific information is I read a lot of research and I know one of the Nobel Prize winners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 12-15-2013 at 12:06 PM ----------

Oops that should have read- "I don't KNOW anything...."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

